# Show your boat!



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
Ok yes i know this was already done probably several times. But hey, all these






new boat pics got me goin n i finally with the help of you all i can post mine. Soooooo lets see them sleds!!


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Extreme*

I'll share just cause it's Friday.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that is a SLED! NICE! Come on you all... atx show me my ex-wife..u know i still luv her


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are a couple shots i just edited of my new rig


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Now that is a SLED! NICE! Come on you all... atx show me my ex-wife..u know i still luv her


LOL. Here's a sneak peak with the new trailer. More pics to come when she's back home!! Wait till I get those custom fenders and steps on...ooooweee!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Atx..lookin good. Cant wait to see finished product. Sure makes me feel good knowin she is being well takin care of.
SS.. those r some cool pics. Im wanting to come over there to big lake. Will have to look u up


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Friday boat pic... sure.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

My dads H.O. with 300 Mercury Verado


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is a shot after i buffed mine.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

14.5 Cat


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

My New Ride


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

...


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

My Old Ride


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Friday boat pic... sure.


That's an awesome ride...


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Atx..lookin good. Cant wait to see finished product. Sure makes me feel good knowin she is being well takin care of.
> SS.. those r some cool pics. Im wanting to come over there to big lake. Will have to look u up


Visit my facebook link like the page and give me a call when you are ready
Thanks for the comments


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

headed south 2 said:


> My dads H.O. with 300 Mercury Verado


What were these shot from??? Nice pics!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

My 23' cat


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's my old klunker. I almost sold it a few months ago, but after riding in the boat I was going to buy and some good advice from a 2cool friend I'm gonna keep her around for awhile.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooooooooo yes! Sweeeet rides guys! Come on keep m comin!


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> What were these shot from??? Nice pics!


Down in rockport. They are video pics... I took a bunch of videos.


----------



## plugaway (Mar 21, 2012)

Trout Master said:


> My Old Ride
> 
> View attachment 472496


PM sent


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

I picked up my new 20' BoatRight Scooter a few weeks ago. I have owned several other boats but this is by far my absolute favorite. I had a lot of different ideas that Glen and his crew made better than I could ever had imagined. Suzuki 140, 6ft PowerPole, MinnKota Riptide ST, jackplate and HDS7,Sirius Marine Weather/radio and SonicHub all interfaced with a NMEA2000 network.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow! That ought to last a couple of lifetimes.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is mine not near as nice as yalls but it gets me to my fishing spots and keeps the family comfortable 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Boat


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Couple pics*

Here a couple pics of my baby! First one is me and my dad with a couple HARD earned trout.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

nice nice nice!! thanks for post guys. come on u all what better way to spend a friday at work. Post yer boats!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

BigWW79 said:


> Here a couple pics of my baby! First one is me and my dad with a couple HARD earned trout.


how do you like your nautic? i am thinking about getting one for my first boat.


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

*Shallow sport*

Heres my baby!!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

StangGang said:


> I picked up my new 20' BoatRight Scooter a few weeks ago. I have owned several other boats but this is by far my absolute favorite. I had a lot of different ideas that Glen and his crew made better than I could ever had imagined. Suzuki 140, 6ft PowerPole, MinnKota Riptide ST, jackplate and HDS7,Sirius Marine Weather/radio and SonicHub all interfaced with a NMEA2000 network.


And a matching YETI!


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

SaltyShaw said:


> Here are a couple shots i just edited of my new rig


that is probably the baddest bay boat i've ever seen. nice work


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Kolorado_Koolaid said:


> that is probably the baddest bay boat i've ever seen. nice work


Thank you sir, I have been enjoying it VERY MUCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Not fast, but a real nice fishing boat, goes real skinny.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Picked her up last year!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2011 Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay with Yamahammer F300


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

New to us shallow sport


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*2008 kenner vision tunnel*

this is her


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

few more.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*1975 20 foot Mako*

She is nothing fancy, just a serious workhorse.


----------



## Blue Goose II (Dec 28, 2011)

Bay Stealth


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Missed a turn somewhere...*

camping out on a back water marsh out of Hopedale, Louisiana.


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

One more I did


----------



## RussellIAH (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine.. Thanks Scott


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

SaltyShaw said:


> One more I did


Sweet pic!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*Tran Sport 200 SVT*

I didn't get to play in the last thread, so what the heck!
Five


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

God I love boats......


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

headed south 2 said:


> Down in rockport. They are video pics... I took a bunch of videos.


LOL I meant, helicopter...tower boat ECT


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

*Shallow Sport 21 ModV with F150 Yamaha*

:dance::texasflag


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ooooohhhhhhhh yes. i luv boats too. come on keep em comin. some fine fishin machines you all have!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

2011 SCB Stingray Sport


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> LOL I meant, helicopter...tower boat ECT


He was up on a old abandoned oil platform and was zooming around him one day when we were out testing props. Pretty cool perspective, the smells up there weren't so cool lol.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 2011 SCB Stingray Sport


 really nice boat man


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

'66 Whaler Sakonnet


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

RussellIAH said:


> Mine.. Thanks Scott


*Nice Russell, but I need to teach you how to take pics...:biggrin:*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

StangGang said:


> I picked up my new 20' BoatRight Scooter a few weeks ago. I have owned several other boats but this is by far my absolute favorite. I had a lot of different ideas that Glen and his crew made better than I could ever had imagined. Suzuki 140, 6ft PowerPole, MinnKota Riptide ST, jackplate and HDS7,Sirius Marine Weather/radio and SonicHub all interfaced with a NMEA2000 network.


Now that is an awesome boat!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> 2011 Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay with Yamahammer F300


Nice boat! I would take this boat any day over a boat that rots or has the potential. Top notch boat in my book. Congrats to you!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*my ride*

2012 Bluewave 1902 Evolution Suzuki DF150


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

2001 22v pathfinder....still cherry


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*It gets 'er done!*


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

How do you post pictures


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

jasonkyle said:


> How do you post pictures


Click on post reply, then go to bottom of page where it says additional options. Then click on manage attachments, after you do that click on choose file then click on upload. Hope this helps. what to see those boat pics.


----------



## TWJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Tidewater 2100 baymax with a 150 Honda 4


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

21 ft Dargel Scout


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

A few pics of my new Shoalwater!


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

[/attach]


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

2000 Robalo Tunnel 21'


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

21 Shallow Sport Mod V


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

*15' scooter 60hp etec*

my scooter in the fog


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2009 Blue Wave 
Suzuki 150 4 Stroke
HDS-5
MK 82# TM
3 Bank Charger
New LED lighting
New Rims Next Week


----------



## gp83 (Apr 7, 2010)

My sled: 2011 Shalwater 21' Cat with a 200 SHO.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Likey likey


----------



## lori77563 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## TBird1610 (Jan 28, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> :dance::texasflag


Very nice rig.

What length is your Performance Shade and how do you like it? Thanks


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's my Grady


----------



## CMIV (Aug 31, 2011)

A pic of mine in the water at sunday beach...


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Blazer Bay 2170


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Man ya'll suck. I got some major boat envy goin on right now. 
At least my lil 18' RFL is paid for LOL


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

gp83 said:


> My sled: 2011 Shalwater 21' Cat with a 200 SHO.
> View attachment 473718


What kind of speed/draft you getting with the SHO?


----------



## Capt Justin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*New to Me*

Picked her up yesterday.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

One in the water and one with my new sit down seats. It was time for a makeover after 5 years.


----------



## gp83 (Apr 7, 2010)

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> What kind of speed/draft you getting with the SHO?


WOT= 53 mph but I'm only turning out 4900 rpm. I'm running a 3 blade prop that came with the boat when I bought her last year. it looks like i will have to re-prop if i want to get more rpm. But actually 53 mph is plenty fast for me. most of the time I run around 4000 rpm (40 mph).
As far as the draft, 8 in. sitting still in the water. I have ran in 6 in. with the motor jacked up high.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*Majek*

Extreme


----------



## Quacktastic (Jun 19, 2007)

*Boat*

Ready for Venice next month! Can't wait!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing but Yamaha's in quacks last photo...as PaulyD would say, "Yeah buddy!!"


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Demo*

New Demo - 2012 210 Montauk


----------

